# What kind of babies?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok in my tank I have 3 female orange swordtails, 1 young female feeder guppy, 1 female molly, 2 male blue mickey mouse platies, 6 danios, 2 cories, 2 otos, and 1 gourami. There are now some kind of fry in there too. They are livebearer fry as far as I can tell. Who do you think the culprits are? The molly is black and I have had her for a year. When I first got her she had babies and she hasn't had babies since. Two of the swordtails have never been in a tank with males, because I raised them myself and the male that I bred their mom with died before they were born. The other swordtail is their mom. I have had her almost a year also. She bred with the male right once I bought them, and then the male died. I have had the feeder guppy for a few months. When I got her (accidentally, she came with some ghost shrimp I got) she was very small. As far as I know she was too small to have bred. So....what kind of babies do you think they are? I thought they were swordtail and platy babies but then I asked someone else about it and they didn't think they could breed together. The fry are light-colored. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep, I would say they are a platy swordtail mix. It's common, they are basically the same fish just one has a sword. Also by mixing these is one of the ways we come up with so many different color variations.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Have u got any pictures? but i agree with wildtiger thats its must likely a cross

- Jonno


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok thanks y'all! I'll tell y'all what they end up looking like....should be interesting since the dad is blue with orange on his fins and the mom is orange :lol: 

Jonno: no I don't have any pictures...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I wish I could get my platy to mate with the swords but he won't. 
he is a red wag and the girls are green swords.


----------

